# Companies that provide prints



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 18, 2011)

I am 100% new to prints. I have years of experience in black and white 35mm film photography, so making prints from negatives is something I am familiar with. Now for digital, where can i send in photos to have them printed (correctly) for a reasonable fee? Are there online sources I can send files to and have them send prints via mail? I am using a 5D mk ll for these and looking for the highest quality possible. Nothing like massive posters, but simply for holiday gifts or future projects.
Thanks in advance! 
P.S. Sorry if this was posted in the wrong forum


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2011)

I use Mpix, and AdoramaPix also has a good reputation.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2011)

You can even go to Costco and get good prints on a variety of papers for a good price. Lots of good choices.


----------



## smirkypants (Dec 18, 2011)

I did some fine art reproductions for some prints that I had showing in a nice gallery in the Georgetown section of Washington, DC. The prints were handled by Staple Fine Art Services (not to be confused with the office supply place. There is a link here if you'd like to look.

http://www.staplesart.com/


----------



## distant.star (Dec 18, 2011)

I've always used Bay Photo. Good work, fast and price competitive.

They do a color corrected 8 X 10 for $3.50. If you trust your color, it's $1.79. Add $1.50 for shipping. I don't know how they do it, but they 2nd-day air ship UPS to me for that $1.50. Here's my last order:

ORDER SUMMARY: Total Charges: $22.54
Qty Product Code Product
1 DR810 8 x 10
1 DR812 8 x 12
1 DR1114 11 x 14
1 DR811 8.5 x 11

I used metallic paper, and that adds 15% to print charge. It's also archival quality and makes things pop pretty well.

They also have a great range of options for mounting, display and photo products.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the quick answers, much appreciated!


----------



## cislovers (Dec 18, 2011)

You could go to this link for Costco profiles http://www.drycreekphoto.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?zoom_query=costco+profiles


----------



## gmrza (Dec 18, 2011)

What you didn't state is what country you are in, however, I would guess, most likely in the USA.

What I would also look into is to try and research where wedding and portrait studios in your area get their prints made. Some professional labs do deal with the general public as well. If your standards are exacting, that may be a good bet.

At least from my experience here in Melbourne (Australia) is that labs like The Edge offer the widest range of print sizes (almost anything you can imagine) and they only use archival paper. What has also been an eye opener for me is that some pro labs are cheaper for larger prints (e.g. 11x14 and larger) and will also have access to some more interesting print finishes the Kodak Endura Metallic (that is just a personal like for some prints).

If you are using a lab that also services studios, you know their quality will be spot on, as they have a lot of very demanding customers.


----------

